# This is why we don't close the border



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This should make it crystal clear why we leave the border mostly unprotected. It also explains why the Obama administration wants to sue Arizona. It also explains why we make hospitals take care of illegal aliens. We should call them criminal aliens since it's illegal to cross the border and they did. Which is more accurate "criminal alien" or the liberals term "undocumented worker". So what if they push drugs instead of work, are they still an "undocumented worker"? The future doesn't look good. I can't believe we had hunters who actually voted for this guy.

When we are a minority will they treat us as well as we treat them now? So what do you guys think?

For the full story: http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/71bf809a-5ee1 ... z1IbVzaibV



> Barack Obama's campaign for re-election as US president, launched with a video and fundraising website on Monday, is targeting a population which has been transformed racially in the past decade in ways that could have profound repercussions for the 2012 poll.
> 
> The electorate has become less white and more Hispanic more rapidly than predicted, according to the national census, two trends that will influence elections for decades.
> 
> ...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Building a huge cement wall between us and Canada and us and Mexico will not only keep out illegals, it will stimuate teh econmoy in those area's affect. Then we step up border security and start exacuting gang-bangs fast (6 to 8 months after the arrest) and not extradite them back to Mexico. Two problems sovled by a very simple solution.


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

Since the president can no longer depend on the many deceased Illinois voters to keep him in office, he has decided to look for the undocumented invader to re-elect him. 
This is why they don't want people to have to prove their identity at the polls. One bus full of latinos can travel east to west on election day and cast a lot of votes on that journey. Multiply that by ? and obama gets to stay in DC another four years. uke:


----------

